# Villa- close to everything- overwhelmed by options lacking detail!



## mishka3750 (Jun 20, 2014)

Greetings everyone- I will be relocating to Dubai fairly soon- but I have yet to complete my pre-move trip. Understandably, I want to complete some research before the trip so I know what we are looking for....

Couple (35-40) with no children
Cat and Small dog friendly- so I assume a Villa (but dont need to walk the dog)
Location with many activities- restaurants, shops, etc
If possible, being by the beach is optimal 
Personally- I am not fond of total 'suburban' life- I would rather see some action or signs of life. 

I guess we would like to keep the budget in the 300-400,000 range for a rental. 
We plan to stay for 3 years.

Any help is so greatly appreciated as I have run the gambit in my search engine and they seem to have the same vague info, over and over 
Thank you so much in advance for you assistance


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai is not Hong Kong.

The only place "central" with lots of restaurants, bars and shops within walking distance are areas with apartments, such as Downtown Dubai or the Marina.

But if you want a villa near the beach and with some shops and restaurants and cafes within walking distance, look into Jumeira and Umm Suqeim. The closer to the beach road, the better. Your housing allowance is very healthy and will get you a villa in those areas.





mishka3750 said:


> Greetings everyone- I will be relocating to Dubai fairly soon- but I have yet to complete my pre-move trip. Understandably, I want to complete some research before the trip so I know what we are looking for....
> 
> Couple (35-40) with no children
> Cat and Small dog friendly- so I assume a Villa (but dont need to walk the dog)
> ...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mishka3750 said:


> dog friendly- so I assume a Villa (but dont need to walk the dog)


 A dog friendly person that doesn't walk the dog...... Does not compute......


----------



## mishka3750 (Jun 20, 2014)

vantage said:


> A dog friendly person that doesn't walk the dog...... Does not compute......


I take him out for walks for mental stimulation- but he does not require space (my previous large dogs needed room and distance for satisfaction)

He was a rescue.... ended up only growing to 6lbs. When I got him in the States I ran with him around the lakes..... Once we moved to Hong Kong (highrise in central- no grass) we walked the streets a bit (but the heat is brutal on him). So now we run a agility course in the house.... and he is pad trained- so no need for outdoors for potty. Furthermore he gets quite a workout playing with his best friend (Siamese cat)- chasing and getting chased around the house for hours.

Ill walk him, but it is not mandatory- and I have noticed he doesnt cope with heat well. Have no worries... he is well taken care of. Just low maintenance.


----------



## mishka3750 (Jun 20, 2014)

May I ask how the appliances work if not in the images?

Many of the units I am looking at are 450,000- but they have no appliances (or they may say 'built in appliances' but there are no appliances in the images).


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Be careful looking at images of properties in Dubai.
Firstly, i think the image quality is atrocious on property ads here - but more importantly, they are often not from the property being advertised!
It appears that agents are too lazy to even bother to take photos of a property that they are trying to rent - instead they simply "borrow" images from another agent or property - hence the number of photos with a company logo embedded in the image!
Just look - you will often see the same kitchen photo in a number of different adverts!
Unfortunately - there is no substitute for actually viewing the properties with your own eyes.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Johnmason (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with Steve don't rely on photos, I work in real estate and yes 90% of agents never visit the property and they borrow photos from other ads, If you like villas near the beach you can look for villas in Marina, some towers have villas on the ground level facing the Marina , some of them have a small garden and they have two floors.
If you need any assistance when you arrive let me know.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Johnmason said:


> I agree with Steve don't rely on photos, I work in real estate and yes 90% of agents never visit the property and they borrow photos from other ads, If you like villas near the beach you can look for villas in Marina, some towers have villas on the ground level facing the Marina , some of them have a small garden and they have two floors. If you need any assistance when you arrive let me know.


John, good advice but please be careful about offering to help, it could be perceived as advertising for business, which you may only do if you are Paid Premium Member. Thanks so much


----------



## Johnmason (Mar 31, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> John, good advice but please be careful about offering to help, it could be perceived as advertising for business, which you may only do if you are Paid Premium Member. Thanks so much


Thanks Bedougirl but Im not an agent anymore, Im working with a developer but anyway I will put that in mind.
Thanks.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. The one thing you haven't mentioned is the part of the city in which you will be working. It might be silly to live in Umm Suqeim 3 if you have to commute to the financial centre. When you get here spend some time driving up and down Jumeirah Beach road both day and night and you might start to get a feel of what's on offer in the different areas. The 'strip' is completely different at night when the lights come on, shop windows are illuminated (generally dark, reflective and lifeless during the day) and the eateries come alive. Also have a look at the different beaches which all have their own characteristics (more or less tourists, free, patrolled, with bike and walking tracks, groins). With the generous budget you should have plenty of choice.


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with John villas in Marina are very good and the quality is much better than villas in gated communities.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Maestroeg said:


> I agree with John villas in Marina are very good and the quality is much better than villas in gated communities.[/QUOTE
> 
> Which villas in Marina are you referring to?


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

QOFE said:


> Maestroeg said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with John villas in Marina are very good and the quality is much better than villas in gated communities.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Maestroeg said:


> QOFE said:
> 
> 
> > in all Emaar towers, six towers - marina quay - park island - marina promenade they all have on the ground floor villas or you can say penthouse but on the ground floor with two levels and small space in front or even a garden and all facing the marina with fantastic marina view and the price is between 300k to 400k for 3 or 4 BR.
> ...


----------

